# AMD Prozessor + Geforce Grafikkarte



## X-hardware (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo wie schon oben gesagt wollte ich mal fragen , was ihr davon haltet ein PC mit AMd Prozessor(AMD x6 1090T) und Geforce Grafikkarte (GTX 570) zusammen zustellen?
vertragen die sich gut?was erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?warum, warum nicht?
...

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Januar 2011)

Welche Bedenken hättest du?
Gesagt werden muß wohl das von der reinen Prozessorleistung vor allem die neuen SB besser sind, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.
Spielst du also bevorzugt in 800x600 ohne AA/AF wirdst du mit einem Sandy Bridge im Gepäck wesentlich mehr Frames generieren können.

Aber...
spielst du in einer Auflösung die der GTX570 gerecht wird wirst du zwischen den beiden Plattformen keinen Unterschied feststellen, weil dann immer die Grafikkarte der limitierende Faktor sein sollte.

Der rest ist mehr glaubensfrage.


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2011)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint Natürlich "vertragen" sich AMD-Prozzi und Nvidia-Graka, genauso verhält es sich mit einer Intel-CPU und einer AMD-Pixelschleuder... Meist kommt es daher auf den persönlichen Geschmack/Meinungsbildung an.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Januar 2011)

Das funktioniert, ist aber von der Leistung her den neuen Intel Prozessoren etwas unterlegen.
Diese kosten auch um die 200 €, die Boards sind etwas teurer. 

Willst du bei AMD bleiben dann:

Die "H"-Version deines Mainboards hat eine interne Grafikkarte, die ist völlig unnötig, da du ja eine GTX 570 verbauen willst. Wenn du nicht zwingend ein SLI-System haben willst, reicht das Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 870 dicke hin. Es kostet rund 80 Euro.

Das übrige Geld würde ich in einen CPU-Kühler stecken. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, oder Alpenföhn Brocken eignen sich gut.

Wenn es vom Preis noch machbar ist, kannst du über eine SSD nachdenken.

z.B.:
- Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB - 210 Euro
- OZC Vertex 2 Extended 60 GB / 120 GB - 105 / 200 Euro


----------



## X-hardware (11. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Welche Bedenken hättest du?
> Gesagt werden muß wohl das von der reinen Prozessorleistung vor allem die neuen SB besser sind, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.
> Spielst du also bevorzugt in 800x600 ohne AA/AF wirdst du mit einem Sandy Bridge im Gepäck wesentlich mehr Frames generieren können.
> 
> ...



aha geht das auch ohne fachwörter?

ALso ich zitiere jetzt:

eins noch wie kann man so dumm sein und einen amd prozessor mit einer nvidea graka zusammen tuhn XD
ist mir gerade aufgefallen als ich einen deiner screens betrachtet hatte das ist so ziehmlich das dümmste was mann machen kann...
das ist wie als würdest du in die hölle einen fernseher mit nur einem kanal nstellen und ds wäre zdf 
einfach die schlechteste kombi die es gib 
weil nviedia und amd die schlechteste kombi ist die es gibt 
wiso soll ich dir das erkläen?
das ist wie als würdest du für ein mercedes auto billige pel ersatzteile nehmen das passt nicht
amd-ati
intel-nvidea
*opel


mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## X-hardware (11. Januar 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Das funktioniert, ist aber von der Leistung her den neuen Intel Prozessoren etwas unterlegen.
> Diese kosten auch um die 200 €, die Boards sind etwas teurer.
> 
> Willst du bei AMD bleiben dann:
> ...



also den CPU Kühler habe ich schon:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B


oben habe ich jmd bekannten zitiert.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## ACDSee (11. Januar 2011)

Sorry, ich hab den Strich nicht gesehen, dachte das System wäre eine neue Konfig...
Wird zeit, dass ich ins Bett gehe.

Gute Nacht.

Ach ja,
Intel + Geforce kann wirklich sinnfrei sein... z.B. auf Sockel 775 (GTX 570 + Celeron)


----------



## der_knoben (11. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein dummes Zitat? Wer hat das denn geschrieben?
Der, der das war, dem kannst du nicht vertrauen.
Intel hat nun mal überhaupt nichts mit NVidia zu tun. Und Intel Prozzi läuft mit AMD Graka genauso schlecht wie ein AMD PRozzi mit NVidia Graka.
Solange der Prozzi genug bums hat, um die Graka zu befeuern, ist es völlig wurscht, was man mit wem kombiniert.


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe ja den AMD x6 1090 T und die GeForce GTX 570. Hat der prozessor genug wums?

MfG
Mb x-hardware


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Januar 2011)

ja warum ?
ein 6 kerner wird derzeit nicht genutzt     und in spielen bremst nix,die grafikkarte läuft mit dem system gut wiso nicht.


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

Ka weil NAXUS Gemeint hat, das die Kombi sehr schlecht Ware.


MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## der_knoben (12. Januar 2011)

NAXUS hat aber keine Ahnung. Die meisten Benchmarks werden im Übrigen mit einem Intel CPU gefahren, und komischerweise läuft eine ADM GRaka genauso gut wie eine NVidia. Beim einer AMD CPU ist es nicht anders.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Januar 2011)

Wo hat den dieser Naxus den Beitrag hinterlassen? Hier oder im Computer-Bild Forum? AMD mit Nvidia läuft problemlos. 3/5 Konfigurationen in meinem Bekanntenkreis laufen so.


----------



## facehugger (12. Januar 2011)

Naxus = Faxus Glaub ja nicht den Schrott den er verzapft!


----------



## Lordac (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,



X-hardware schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja den AMD x6 1090 T und die GeForce GTX 570. Hat der prozessor genug wums?


nicht böse sein, aber ich muss jetzt doch mal nachfragen.

Du bist hier als es um dein neues System ging sehr ausführlich beraten worden und ich habe mir (neben vielen anderen) echt Mühe gegeben und zum Teil bewußt übertrieben um dir gewisse Dinge klar zu machen.

Letztendlich hast du dann aber doch viele gut gemeinte Tipps in den Wind geschlagen was vollkommen in Ordnung ist, schließlich gibst du ja das Geld aus.

Ich verstehe jetzt aber nicht ganz warum du das System für welches du dich entschieden hast in Frage stellst, kannst du mir/uns das erklären?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Ahab (12. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> ALso ich zitiere jetzt:
> 
> eins noch wie kann man so dumm sein und einen amd prozessor mit einer nvidea graka zusammen tuhn XD
> ist mir gerade aufgefallen als ich einen deiner screens betrachtet hatte das ist so ziehmlich das dümmste was mann machen kann...
> ...



GODLIKE! DIESER HÖHNISCH-AGGRESSIVE UNTERTON, NVID*E*A UND DER ALLSEITS BELIEBTE, SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH HINKENDE VERGLEICH MIT AUTOS...  Danke...  Zu köstlich... 

Auch wenn das jetzt überflüssig war, es musste einfach sein.  Und um diesem Post noch einen Sinn zu verpassen:

Ich schließe mich (Gott ist mein Zeuge) dem Tenor der hier postenden Jünger an: 

- Unsinn, wie er unsinniger nicht sein kann. Da wird der Quatsch noch quätscher und die Milch sauer. 

- Deine GTX 570 und der 1090T sind ein Herz und eine Seele, glaube mir. 

- Wer oder was auch immer NAXUS ist - tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und frage ihn NIE WIEDER nach seiner Meinung über irgendetwas in Richtung Hardware, Geschweige denn, dass du dir RAT von ihm einholst. Das ist kein Halbwissen mehr (das ja bekanntermaßen schon gefährlich genug ist), sondern Unwissen hochfeinster Sorte, wie man es nur selten zu Gesicht bekommt. 

Vielen Dank...

Und entschuldige, dass Lordac etwas ungehalten rüberkommt - angesichts dieser Auseinandersetzung habe ich vollstes Verständnis und größten Respekt, dass er noch sachlich bleibt.


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

ok, mein respect an euch alle, das ihr sop lange mit meinen fragen durch haltet?
Ich bin halkt ein Mensch der oft zu viel nachfragt und schnell unsicher ist (Ich gebe dies auch offen zu) Ja naxus ist auch in diesem forum und den text entsprang aber in ICQ.
Ich stellte mein setup in frage , da ich auch immer alles ins kleinste detail erfahren möchte und die wahre ursache für etwas heraus finden will. 
und auserdem frage ich lieber nochmals in diesem forum nach, als wenn ich etwas leicht gläubig entgegennehme.

mfg
x-hardware


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn naxus in diesem Forum hier ist, könntest du ihn dann mal bitten hier im Thread Stellung dazu zu nehmen?
Wenn es von dir kommt, dann ist es höflicher, als wenn einer von uns fragt!
Wenn er irgendeinen Beleg hat, wäre es schön ihn zu kennen


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

ich habe ja hier gefragt weil er sich "ausgenutzt fühlt" , aber wenn ich ihn den bericht zeige, dann....egal xD

mb
mfg
x-hardware


----------



## Ahab (12. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> ok, mein respect an euch alle, das ihr sop lange mit meinen fragen durch haltet?
> Ich bin halkt ein Mensch der oft zu viel nachfragt und schnell unsicher ist (Ich gebe dies auch offen zu) Ja naxus ist auch in diesem forum und den text entsprang aber in ICQ.
> Ich stellte mein setup in frage , da ich auch immer alles ins kleinste detail erfahren möchte und die wahre ursache für etwas heraus finden will.
> und auserdem frage ich lieber nochmals in diesem forum nach, als wenn ich etwas leicht gläubig entgegennehme.
> ...



Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung.  Dafür ist das Forum auch da. Und wenn man über ein Thema nicht so im Bilde ist, lässt man sich von so haltlosen Behauptungen schnell verunsichern.

Aber dafür sind wir ja daaaaaa.   



X-hardware schrieb:


> ich habe ja hier gefragt weil er sich  "ausgenutzt fühlt" , aber wenn ich ihn den bericht zeige, dann....egal  xD
> 
> mb
> mfg
> x-hardware



WER fühlt sich ausgenutzt?! Und warum?


----------



## Lordac (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,



X-hardware schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein Mensch der oft zu viel nachfragt und schnell unsicher ist (Ich gebe dies auch offen zu).
> 
> Ich stellte mein setup in frage , da ich auch immer alles ins kleinste detail erfahren möchte und die wahre ursache für etwas heraus finden will.


im Grunde ist das OK, aber *du* hast dich für das System entschieden obwohl hier im Forum teilweise etwas anderes vorgeschlagen wurde.

Jetzt kommt jemand (Naxus oder wer auch immer) und sagt zu dir das du ein schlechtes System zusammengestellt hast. Auch wenn du dich schnell verunsichern lässt, du hättest ihm doch deutlich sagen können das du aus einer Vielzahl von Vorschlägen das für dich beste herausgesucht hast und du damit auch zufrieden bist!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

genau, aber er hat halt seine eigene art und denkt er hat immer recht und und und..Also anhang den vorschlägen ging die GTX570 als sehr gute single GPU hervor.

mfg
x-hardware


----------



## Lordac (12. Januar 2011)

Hi,

die GTX570 ist eine sehr starke Grafikkarte, dazu hast du eine CPU die genug Leistung bringt! Falls er sich noch einmal bei dir meldest sagst du ihm einfach das du zufrieden bist und gut ist .

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

kk  

gruß
x-hardware


----------

